# mantids photoshopped



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 5, 2006)

to see these: click the link, and then if it doesnt show up - click the message bar and press enter  

giraffe -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99525aFHE_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/249000/249078joRN_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99570CHJG_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99539TACy_w.JPG

rhino -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/204500/204724fkMJ_w.jpg

antlers

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99790OTvS_w.jpg

squirrel -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99751NTVS_w.jpg

kangaroos -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99658FKMJ_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/67000/67241QWyV_w.jpg

monk -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/204500/204808fLnk_w.jpg

horse -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99767JdFC_w.jpg

alternate giraffe -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99641MrTQ_w.jpg

whale/walrus -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/99500/99681JoQN_w.jpg


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 5, 2006)

that was THOROUGHLY disturbing.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyway you can make your pics show up in the post or be a clickable link? I have to copy and paste to make them work.


----------



## infinity (Jul 5, 2006)

You can't see them? - I can- in the post... sure you've got the java/ image recognition software installed?


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 5, 2006)

i had to click on each one and click view picture in order to see them .

they weird !

neil


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2006)

> You can't see them? - I can- in the post... sure you've got the java/ image recognition software installed?


All I see are red x's. Even his avatar is a red x! :lol:


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 5, 2006)

here at work all are red x's

but at home all except a monk/mantid were red x's


----------



## infinity (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know if this will help - I just looked up possible reasons for the red x phenomenon

http://www.askbobrankin.com/red_x_appears_...d_of_image.html

but works fine for me, so it must be something with your computers rather than JC's pics  

I have an avatar?! :shock:


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 5, 2006)

well i may read that later if my laptop has a problem but obvioulsy work computer is ancient and wont have much on

The other comp is my mams and although fairly new she wont have put anything on their like java as mentioned above

I'm fairly sure i'll have banged everything i could on my lappy so fingers crossed


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jul 5, 2006)

Works fine for me...


----------



## FieroRumor (Jul 5, 2006)

Those are pretty odd! (and cool!)


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok on my laptop and all are showing fine

number 5 would be new top predator (well maybe it couldn't take a polar bear)


----------



## Ian (Jul 5, 2006)

Swanky photos!


----------



## nympho (Jul 6, 2006)

pics not showing on mine. one pic did display yesteday. i get lots of blue question marks. im on a apple ibook with latest version of safari


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 6, 2006)

i've just turned the images above into links ( and you might have to click your address bar and press enter when the page comes up ) :wink:

some more mantis photoshops:

chainsaws -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/201000/201110CHjg_w.jpg

cop car -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/82000/82247CHJg_w.jpg

scorpion &amp; mosquito -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/54500/54795KPSo_w.jpg

boxer -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/57500/57890bhJG_w.jpg

army weaponry -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/27000/27385_w.jpg

plane -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/40500/40911ot7S_w.jpg

motorbike 1 -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/55000/55061SYBX_w.jpg

mantis bike 2 -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/116000/116034LQSp_w.jpg

girl -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/10500/10699_w.jpg

buzzsaws -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/96500/96558NTVs_w.jpg

cyborg -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/56500/56811DjLI_w.jpg

electrocuting -

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/197500/197792lQsp_w.jpg


----------



## wuwu (Jul 6, 2006)

ahah brilliant. i might do some intepretations too if i have some time.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 7, 2006)

if a pic doesnt show - click address bar and press enter

( zoom in on this one. amazing detail, looks like a photo )

http://ic3.deviantart.com/images3/i/2005/1..._mantisfilm.jpg

by grzegorz jonkajtys

zebra skin

http://abacus.bates.edu/~bpfohl/images/fark/zebramantis.jpg

harp

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/216500/216627CIKG_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/177500/177680pUXT_w.jpg

painist

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/218500/218532LrTQ_w.jpg

harp

double bass

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/177500/177604bgIF_w.jpg

3rd eye (?!)

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/27500/27833_w.jpg

gardener

http://www.cse.msu.edu/~luciwmat/mr_mantis.jpg


----------

